# Views = 0 and 'old'



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

today when using CP, i get many threads with views of 0 when I know there are hundreds.

Also, some messages say "OLD" next to their dates in the thread. Weird


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, not sure what you are referring to. In the CP? If you mean in the USER CP, what are you looking at?

Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry I wasn't more detailed. yes in user CP thruout today, many threads I subscribed to said zero under view. Never saw that in all my years here.

also, for example, your post here says


> Today, 08:43 PM


....and i can't reproduce it now, but on some other posts it said "old" superimposed on that little square to the left of the word Today. No biggie per se, just my curiousity.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Something's definitely wrong with the "Views" counter. All threads started yesterday and later have "Views" as just "Posts" + 1. If posts is 6, views is 7, for example.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, but I do not recall ever seeing the post counter in the subscribed thread area.

As far as the the "old" thing...again, not that I am aware of on this site. That square is Read or Unread status. (Put your mouse over it.)


Micke...Thread view count it updated every 15 mins. I did find an issue with the database that stopped it from updateding, and all is well now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry i meant I see 'replies' and 'views' when i press User CP and the views ...many of them, said 0 yesterday. But replies were apparently correct. Today all appears well. Weird some were ok and some weren't but hey, we can't solve all mysteries. 

Thanks for telling me what the square was for. I never even noticed it before and now it's all correct again. maybe it was netscap 7.2 going buggy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Weird stuff today..just now, on the bottom left of my one post i found this

newsposter is invisible (not sure if others can tell i'm invisible or not lol)

and it also said that another poster was online but the font was all messed up. 

also there are weird font things going on with words being enlarged and 'out of place'. Like right now, as i'm typing this, on the bottom right of each post in this thread, there are no options like edit etc. 

As before, I dont know if it's my browser or if it's the forum, just reporting what is happening when i use netscape 7.2. 

I do have one screenshot of the invisible thing but as I am no expert in pictures, it's only in a 2.3mb bmp file so can't post it.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

In your User CP you have your account set to not let people know you are on-line. The Status Icon. (the tivo guy) Thus you see it for it is you viewing it. Other just see you as off-line.

As far as the other things....this is be on your end...not on ours.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I sorta figured it out. It's like the pages weren't completely loading and I could see the browser trying to connect and finish up the page. Now I can see the little tivo guy and when i hover over it, it says invisible(another thing I never notice before)...but before i saw the actual text 'newsposter is invisible" and no tivo guy ever came up, i was seeing just the text or placeholder or whatever. So it must have been that incomplete loading thing. Really weird.


----------

